# Manchester Guardian



## sidsabbath (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Found this Youtube link to 5 x 10 min videos showing you around the Manchester Guardian Exchange.

I was not sure where to post this link, so I apologise if this is the wrong place.

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/user/hogshawrabbits#p/u/5/t8DsOUtpzTI


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 25, 2011)

An excellent find, Nice one!


----------

